# someone have ne ideas



## cichlidnoobie (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a missed tank ( a very small tank btw only 26g.) and i am running into an issue nitrate and nitrite. dangerous lvls and i have lost 1 red top mumba not sure if it is related to this issue but i am conserned


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

You need to provide more information for the maximum amount of help.

First, your tank is probably too small. Second, water quality is the biggest factor for fish health.

If your tank was never cycled correctly, your fish are at risk.

Right now all we can do is recommend water changes to bring your levels down. Make sure you use a water conditioner to handle chlorine should your tap water need it.


----------



## cichlidnoobie (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i kno the tank is a little to small well lets stop kidding it is way to small but i have what i have and i was upsevering the rest of my fish and i found another one of my hongies** has a patchy cotton substance near his fins. i also did a water change and about half or more of the tank


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You might want to post this problem in the illness section. I would lower the tank temp., add some salt (the proper amount....1c. per 100g.) and add some melafix. Keep the water really clean too with daily 50% water changes and readjusting the additives. At the first sign of the cottony patch growing, I'd change the water again and add maracyin I&II.
If you don't already have melafix on hand and would have to go buy it, I'd go ahead and pick up the maracyins too while at the LFS because time is very important and the quicker you catch & treat it the better your chances. Good luck.


----------



## cichlidnoobie (Jul 28, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> You might want to post this problem in the illness section. I would lower the tank temp., add some salt (the proper amount....1c. per 100g.) and add some melafix. Keep the water really clean too with daily 50% water changes and readjusting the additives. At the first sign of the cottony patch growing, I'd change the water again and add maracyin I&II.
> If you don't already have melafix on hand and would have to go buy it, I'd go ahead and pick up the maracyins too while at the LFS because time is very important and the quicker you catch & treat it the better your chances. Good luck.


thanx


----------

